# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Nagły lekki niedowład nogi,zmniejsenie czucia, jaka może być przyczyna?

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, 

Kilka miesięcy temu miałam operację wycinania żylaka, wszystko przebiegło super, schudłam, więcej się ruszam, zdrowo odżywiam, od dawna nie czuję skutków operacji. Jednak od jakiegoś czasu coś dziwnego dzieje się z moją nogą. Nie wiem czy ma to związek z operacją. 
Zaczęłam mieć uczucie jakbym miała jedna nogę dłuższa od drugiej. Teraz wiem skąd to złudzenie. Pojawiły się nowe objawy, noga jest chłodniejsza od nieoperowanej, i zaczynam mieć zaburzenia czucia. Mam problemy ze zgięciem palców u nóg, zwłaszcza w okolicach kostki od zewnętrznej strony mam zmniejszone czucie w nodze. Moje uczucie nierównych nóg wzięło się z tego że ta noga mi nie funkcjonuje prawidłowo. Ostatnio dochodzi do tego że ciągle skręcam nogę, dzisiaj upadłam (nawet nie zauważyłam kiedy skręciłam nogę i już było za późno).
Dodam że niedawno miałam robione badania krwi i wszystko wyszło w normie (poza lekko zaniżonym żelazem). 

Jakie mogą być przyczyny tego niedowładu? czy może mieć to związek z operacja czy przyczyny trzeba szukać gdzieś indziej. Wybieram się do lekarza ale jako że stan się pogarsza chciałabym wiedzieć czy to jest bardzo pilna sprawa czy można poczekać kilka dni.

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam,
Barbara

----------


## Krzysztof

Zaburzenia czucia w nodze mogą być efektem jej niedokrwienia wskutek narastającej miażdżycy tętnic kończyn dolnych i jest to najbardziej prawdopodobna przyczyna. Mogą też być manifestacją chorób neurologicznych, a także cukrzycy. W pierwszej kolejności należałoby wybrać się do lekarza w celu poszukiwania przyczyny. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Pomorski Rehabilitant

Informacje na temat rehabilitacji po niedowładzie Rehabilitacja po niedowładzie.

----------

